# Employer facing issues with visa



## calinflorea (May 31, 2013)

My future employer just informed me that they had some "unexpected issues" with the visa system for their company and they will change my working visa in a visit visa. I asked them if I can start my work when I will arrive there and they informed me that they will "take care about that". As far as I know and I informed, it is illegal to work on your visit visa.

Please advice.

Thx,

Calin


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Alarm bells are ringing in my head. Sounds dodgy to me.


----------



## calinflorea (May 31, 2013)

m1key said:


> Alarm bells are ringing in my head. Sounds dodgy to me.



same here ... that's the reason that I post here ... something is not right


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I would ask your employer exactly what 'issues' they are facing. It sounds extremely shady, but there are some 'less-dire' reasons for employers facing issues in getting new visa's. Knowing the reason will get you a better idea of what their situation is...


----------



## calinflorea (May 31, 2013)

saraswat said:


> I would ask your employer exactly what 'issues' they are facing. It sounds extremely shady, but there are some 'less-dire' reasons for employers facing issues in getting new visa's. Knowing the reason will get you a better idea of what their situation is...


Thank you for your answer. I will ask them about the issues.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

calinflorea said:


> Thank you for your answer. I will ask them about the issues.


If they are able to obtain a visit visa, then that normally means their visas aren't blocked.


----------



## calinflorea (May 31, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> If they are able to obtain a visit visa, then that normally means their visas aren't blocked.


Tomorrow I will have the visa by email. I will check if it is in their name or a hotel/travel agency name.

If it will be in their name, I will asked them about it.

Thanks for reply.

Calin


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*Its common*

Caline,

They are playing a common game for here. If they recruit you from overseas they will have to give you an overseas contract which is considerably more expensive and will mean that they have to provide accomadation and annual flights. they will arrange for you to come over here on a visit and plan for the visa application over here so you will be hired locally. This also means that they will not be required to provide a flight ticket back to your home country when you leave.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vastmassive said:


> Caline,
> 
> They are playing a common game for here. If they recruit you from overseas they will have to give you an overseas contract which is considerably more expensive and will mean that they have to provide accomadation and annual flights. they will arrange for you to come over here on a visit and plan for the visa application over here so you will be hired locally. This also means that they will not be required to provide a flight ticket back to your home country when you leave.


It means nothing of the sort. Absolute nonsense. Everything comes down to the contract you negotiate and sign regardless of where you are recruited from.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Whilst there may be perfectly innocent/reasonable reasons for their actions, the fact is that being in the UAE on a visit visa, limits what you can do to an enormous degree. You won't be able to rent a house for example and have to be in monthly paid accommodation which is expensive. You won't be able to buy a car or open a chequing bank account (but savings is OK) or have a credit card. Of course these things may not be a problem, however it does get even more complicated if you come over with a family. More worryingly is what happens when you need to renew the visa after 30 or 40 days. If your country isn't one of the ones that can get a visit visa at the airport, you need to stay out of the country for a month before re-applying for another visit visa.

Generally, you are at risk and at the mercy of your employer so you need to be able to trust the employer to do the right thing by you


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> It means nothing of the sort. Absolute nonsense. Everything comes down to the contract you negotiate and sign regardless of where you are recruited from.


I was wondering the same thing, but wasn't sure either way, never heard of something like that. As far as I knew the passport was the biggest determinant of what kind of package would be offered. I guess relocation allowance might be something that would be impacted by a prospective employee being 'in-country' or not, but can't see anything else.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> It means nothing of the sort. Absolute nonsense. Everything comes down to the contract you negotiate and sign regardless of where you are recruited from.


Agreed. There is nothing in the labour law which suggests that. 
Anecdotally, I switched employers locally and still have my flights home etc and all other "expat" benefits but got no relocation (in accordance with company policy - plus I didnt need it either ways).

Back when I started in 2009, I did start working before my work visa process was started, but I knew the guys I was going to work with.


----------



## damianmb (Jul 8, 2013)

calinflorea said:


> Tomorrow I will have the visa by email. I will check if it is in their name or a hotel/travel agency name.
> 
> If it will be in their name, I will asked them about it.
> 
> ...


My company, depends on the situation, was giving me a visa through a travel agency. They use travel agencies to book tickets, so I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

saraswat said:


> I was wondering the same thing, but wasn't sure either way, never heard of something like that. As far as I knew the passport was the biggest determinant of what kind of package would be offered. I guess relocation allowance might be something that would be impacted by a prospective employee being 'in-country' or not, but can't see anything else.


It genuinely has no impact. If a company wants you, then where they recruit you will make no difference. What it will come down to is what you negotiate. The labor law doesn't come into it. For example, when I worked in retail, we recruited store staff locally and they still got their leave passage tickets. As far as I know. The labor law doesn't require any company to give a leave passage ticket.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought of something else. Repatriation tickets for when you leave have to be negotiated and written into the letter of employment. Companies are not bound to give them according to the Labor Law unless the individual can prove they do not have the means to buy their own.


----------

